# Here's the smoker I want



## carnivore (Jun 16, 2003)

Don't know if anyone's interested, but here's the smoker I've been saving my pennies for (drool, drool):
http://www.tejassmokers.com/products/1628cc.htm

make sure you click on "Click HERE for More Pictures and Information on this pit!" to see pics at all different angles.
if i ever buy it, i'll be sure to post pics of me holding some sort of raw meat in front of it.  Then I'll post pics of me in the hospital recovering from my hernia operation (it weighs 500 lbs.)

sorry, but it's been barbecue week on the Food Network, and now i'm convinced I can't live without a smoker I can do 6 turkeys in at once


----------



## Coco (Jun 16, 2003)

Carnivore you crack me up! I am currently reading Bon Appetit's 9th Barbeque issue, so we are grilling every night too! Can't wait to take a look at that smoker. I'll be sure to visit when you make those 6 turkeys. :P


----------



## Coco (Jun 16, 2003)

Just took a look.....pretty nice!


----------



## Michelledawn (Jun 17, 2003)

That is really nice! I enjoy the different flavors of different woods. My favs are hickory, alder, and cherry.


----------



## oldcoot (Jun 17, 2003)

It is obvious to me that the main attraction of that little gem for Carnivore is its inherent ability to put "cross-hatched" grill marks on his meats! 

What's this about "*STANDARD 18 INCH LOGS*".?   Last time I cut wood for heating and cooking,  there warn't no "standard" - y'cut to fit the stove or fireplace. (1970's)

Dang progress! :roll:


----------



## carnivore (Jun 17, 2003)

actually, the MAIN attraction is being the envy of all my bbqing buddies   
But smoking some ribs that fall off the bone sounds pretty good to.

and oldcoot--don't you know that EVERYTHING is standardized nowdays?


----------



## oldcoot (Jun 17, 2003)

no, Carnivore.  As anyone will telll you, I am definitely non-standard!


Speaking of which:  I have asked and received no answers as to when the Dinner Club intends to do its thing.  So, the heck with you all:  Tomorrow I shall go it alone on Ironchef's veal, etc., menu!  I looks tasty, and I'm tired of waiting!


----------



## carnivore (Jun 17, 2003)

i hear you, oldcoot.  Ironchef--where are you??  You're supposed to tell us when to cook!!

I would do it tommorrow, but I have a brisket marinating in the fridge, and it won't be happy if i leave it in there 2 days in a row.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 18, 2003)

*Italian Dinner*

Well I wasn't really going to do it since I've cooked them before...it was more for everyone else to decide on it. Believe me when you cook and have to deal with food 10-12 hours a day, 5-6 days a week, there's nothing like McDonald's or Pizza Hut on your day off. The only time I cook on my days off are for family dinner's or get togethers with friends. Other then that the closest I get to cooking at home is pouring cereal and milk in a bowl.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 19, 2003)

OMG carnivore - this is the identical one I looked at at Lowe's Hardware.  It had apparently been used once and then returned and was marked $350.00 - DANG - if it's still there I'm going to get it!!!!!!!  I was pi$$ed because I thought they hadn't marked it down and it was used - I didn't know it was originally THAT MUCH!!!!!  There's no way it's still there though.  Kicking myself!!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 25, 2003)

I went back to Home Depot and though it is shaped the same the actual grilling part on the right is smaller without the guage BUT I still want it!!!! LOL  The smoking area is really big and has the rib racks in them and everything.

Carnivore - you'll go into smoker overload with this appliance -  8)


----------

